# Recent Project



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Maintenance coat Cedar shingles -Cabots semi-solid latex stain.

x1 coat applied with a 4” roller and tipped with the grain.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

How did the microfiber work? Why not a 3/4"?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> How did the microfiber work? Why not a 3/4"?


I buy 3/8” and 1/2” microfiber in bulk, and find they work for most painting. They work great for lap siding, only ok for rough shingles.

microfiber holds a fair amount of stain, and keeps its shape pretty well, but was a little soft for this application: they were shredded by the rough underside of the shingles and the corners. Since I order around 400 at a time, and have them already stocked, we used them, and replaced the covers as soon as they couldn’t get into the corners.

3/4” would be heavy, adding a significant fatigue after days and weeks, they do not fit in the cut buckets as nicely, and they would probably drip too much with a low viscosity semi-solid when starting to roll each time. Since they are not available to me in bulk, I did not even consider them.


----------



## Madriverpainting (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice! Looks great!


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Nice looking work Holland. Haven't seen shakes with the bottom edges staggered like that. Was that a PITA or about the same as normal? Use the Ridge pro for that chimney?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Nice looking work Holland. Haven't seen shakes with the bottom edges staggered like that. Was that a PITA or about the same as normal? Use the Ridge pro for that chimney?


Used the PitchHopper, with a more traditional roof anchor for the chimney chaise. The RidgePro is pretty new to me, but have been using the RidgePro on the current job though; I like it.

yes, the staggered shingles look nice, but are a major PITA!


----------

